# 1 Pair of skis for the whole season.... which ones



## Phillycore (Jul 25, 2008)

If you could only pick one pair of skis to use everyday (East Coast) and they had to be no older than 3 years (2006+) for all conditions which would you choose...   Money not an object.... 


Being as I'd want something mid-fat and twin tipped that could be used as a true all mountain ski....  I'd have to stick with what I know works for me...

K2 Public Enemy 179     Can handle ice / powder / crud / and is stiff...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I'd have to go with my 06-07 B2s.  I haven't really tried any other all mountain skis in the past three years.  They leave something to be desired on ice, but kick ass at just about everything else except deep, deep, poe.  Not that they can't be used in the deeper stuff, I just would prefer something with a tad more float if for no other reason than not fatiguing as quickly.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2008)

174 Soft Bros with Duke Bindings.

They are big but they are versatile and fun!
I'm getting excited just thinking about it!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> K2 Public Enemy 179     Can handle ice / powder / crud / and is stiff...



Exactly what I was thinking when I was reading the beginning of your post.  Mine are are shorties though @ 169


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Exactly what I was thinking when I was reading the beginning of your post.  Mine are are shorties though @ 169



Wow those are some short mo-fos...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow those are some short mo-fos...



Isn't that what your last date said?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm perfectly happy with my Elan Ripsticks. I've been using them for racing and all mtn skiing. Not fat at all, but I rip the ice in them and they slice through crud. I can manage in the pow.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Isn't that what your last date said?



At least I made it that far....:smash:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 25, 2008)

I liked my Atomic Metron m11s for an all terrain ski.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 25, 2008)

Salomon 1080 foil, fischer Wateu 94, volkle karma, 4frnt stl or msp are all skis I know would work well. I'm sure there are many others. How many days and where do you ski? That would make a difference for sure.


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh I was just talking hypothetically... 

I have a pair of PE's which I'm happy with, a pair or firstblood's which I haven't even mounted yet, and a pair of icelantic scouts which are fun to play around with from time to time..   If I was going to add something to my quiver it would probably be the K2 Seth's(08), or Kung Fujas (09), maybe some Head MoJo 90's or 94's...   I'm a big fat mofo and like a big fat ski....lol


I only get out 20 times a year or so...not bad for someone who's married, broke, has 3 kids, and lives 2 hours from the mountain... 
Mainly pocono's but try to get a trip out west once a year for a few days..


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jul 26, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> K2 Public Enemy 179



That would have been my exact answer till this year with my Scott P3's in a 178.  Both fun skis though!:-D


----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)

Probably Dynastar Twisters. Never skied them myself, but I gotta figure they were massively popular for a reason.


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't think I've ever even seen a pair of dynastar twisters

going to google right now..   holy cow... only 66 at waist...   98/66/85   22m turn radius...     Yeah those wouldn't be for me...

I like hearing what other people like to use, it makes me want to try them out to see if I'm missing out on something... or if I'd be happier on something other than what I'm currently using.   They really should do more free demo days (very infrequent in Pa. ) so we can all check out stuff.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I don't think I've ever even seen a pair of dynastar twisters
> 
> going to google right now..   holy cow... only 66 at waist...   98/66/85   22m turn radius...     Yeah those wouldn't be for me...
> 
> I like hearing what other people like to use, it makes me want to try them out to see if I'm missing out on something... or if I'd be happier on something other than what I'm currently using.   They really should do more free demo days (very infrequent in Pa. ) so we can all check out stuff.



When I say massively popular, I mean massively popular among bump skiers. Because really, they're the only _real _skiers.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 26, 2008)

Atomic  SX 10    170 cms    w / Neox 412's   got  em, luv em, ski the crap outta them,  bought another pair cuz i like em so much


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 26, 2008)

mondeo said:


> When I say massively popular, I mean massively popular among bump skiers. Because really, they're the only _real _skiers.




I hear the same line of crap from some of the ski racers and some of the park rats as well..

Every clique seems to think they are the only REAL skiers or riders out there...

 BULLSHIT!

JMO...Whatever you decide to ski park, bumps, gates, freeride, groomers..whatever... you should be respected the same...    


I sure as hell hope you were joking and aren't really that damn ignorant cause that's just lame as all hell..


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 26, 2008)

Salomon Xwing Tornados for the East Coast.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 26, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I hear the same line of crap from some of the ski racers and some of the park rats as well..
> 
> Every clique seems to think they are the only REAL skiers or riders out there...
> 
> ...



There are a lot of bump addicts here, but I'm sure his post was made tongue in cheek.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 26, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I sure as hell hope you were joking and aren't really that damn ignorant cause that's just lame as all hell..



Chalk one up for the ignorance column :flame:

But really, just tongue in cheek. Except in comparison to the turn earners. :wink:


----------



## snoseek (Jul 27, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Chalk one up for the ignorance column :flame:
> 
> But really, just tongue in cheek. Except in comparison to the turn earners. :wink:



You're pretty funny-how's the bump skiing been lately? I'm skiing on Monday or Tuesday, it should be fun.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Atomic  SX 10    170 cms    w / Neox 412's   got  em, luv em, ski the crap outta them,  bought another pair cuz i like em so much



I've skied those skis a few times..they're actually fairly similar to my Atomic LT11s..maybe a touch stiffer..I'm not a fan of the Neox binders..The way it grips the toes of the boot is weird..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 27, 2008)

Recons.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I liked my Atomic Metron m11s for an all terrain ski.





Warp Daddy said:


> Atomic  SX 10    170 cms    w / Neox 412's   got  em, luv em, ski the crap outta them,  bought another pair cuz i like em so much



I'd be (and have been for the last 3 seasons) very happy with my Atomic B5 Metrons.  So much so that after my 1st pair sustained a "terminal injury" last December,  it was a no brainer for me to pick up the same ski (only change id the graphics).  For me and my skiing ability/style, the 172's I have will handle everyhting from the bluest of ski to the deepest powder, short turns, long turns, mashed potatoes, trees, bumps, etc.  It's a serious love fest between me and those skis!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 29, 2008)

fischer watea 94...they'd be a little wide for the boiler plate days but sunday river blows some good snow and there's almost always something soft to find.  For a 94 waist they're really good on hard snow...skied more days on them last year than anything else in the quiver.


----------



## marcski (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm quite happy with my Dynastar Mythic Ryders.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

My Rossi Scratch Sprayer BCs (88mm at the waist) were a great east coast ski for last season.  They were surprisingly good for goose stomping in the moguls and were fun for busting through the crud and the mad sweet and low granuler sugar snow which we get alot of in the Poe Con Ose...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2008)

marcski said:


> I'm quite happy with my Dynastar Mythic Ryders.



I picked up a pair towards the end of the season(off SAC) and really liked them the couple times I skied them


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 30, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> fischer watea 94...they'd be a little wide for the boiler plate days but sunday river blows some good snow and there's almost always something soft to find.  For a 94 waist they're really good on hard snow...skied more days on them last year than anything else in the quiver.


Nice Pick!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 30, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Nice Pick!



Thanks...from someone as passionate about her products as you seem to be, that's a solid compliment...the Watea 94s are blushing


----------



## marcski (Jul 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I picked up a pair towards the end of the season(off SAC) and really liked them the couple times I skied them



Got mine from there as well!


----------



## mlctvt (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm extremely happy with my Dynastar Legend 8000s. Great all around mid-fat ski that's still great on groomers. Probably similar to the Bandit B2. I think I only used my Volkl 5stars once last year becuase these performed so well for me.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 1, 2008)

*...one ski...?...*

Changed...
Yeah, I think the one ski would be my Mythic Riders(Dynastar)..always prefer the ride in the fresh..:grin:
..Although there are some sick looking new fat skis coming out...as well as some nice frontsides....for EC I'm still staying on the conservative side....think something a little more narrow is more versatile....but softer with depth is always appealing.


----------



## ZOG (Aug 11, 2008)

SALOMON X Wing  Tornado !   FTW


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 13, 2008)

bigbog said:


> Depending on _*lift-ticket*_ or _*Not*_...
> ...If I wanna keep on getting lift tickets...particularly an all-mtn/frontface ski I got a chance to demo last season....is Head's SuperShape Magnums(71mm)...Wow!..the ski can do anything for me.
> Staying off the resorts....then my ski is my Dynastar MythicRider(88mm)...love it!...just right for me right now!


Although I agree with your choices on many levels, I believe that you've complicated the OP's intent.  
Pick one, not one or two


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 13, 2008)

Although not perfect for every condition, I like my K2 Crossfires.  For the 80% groomed hardpack I ski on, they do a fine job.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 13, 2008)

bigbog said:


> Depending on _*lift-ticket*_ or _*Not*_...
> ...If I wanna keep on getting lift tickets...particularly an all-mtn/frontface ski I got a chance to demo last season....is Head's SuperShape Magnums(71mm)...Wow!..the ski can do anything for me.
> Staying off the resorts....then my ski is my Dynastar MythicRider(88mm)...love it!...just right for me right now!


there's a gun to your head, no one will tell you where you are going, you can only take one pair...which pair?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

K2 Recons


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 14, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Although not perfect for every condition, I like my K2 Crossfires.  For the 80% groomed hardpack I ski on, they do a fine job.



My Crossfires were my only skis for two seasons and loved them every day I was on the hill. I eventually bought a pair of Legends and love them too. I'd be perfectly happy with either of those for an entire season.


----------



## prisnah (Aug 26, 2008)

probably some 179 Bro's w/ either dukes or freerides. Might go with one of the following too: Line Chronic Blends 179, Armada AR6 176, or Volkl Bridge's with Look px12 Jibs.

Eff it uhhh, I'll go with the Bridges.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> 174 Soft Bros with Duke Bindings.
> 
> They are big but they are versatile and fun!
> I'm getting excited just thinking about it!





prisnah said:


> probably some 179 Bro's w/ either dukes or freerides. Might go with one of the following too: Line Chronic Blends 179, Armada AR6 176, or Volkl Bridge's with Look px12 Jibs.
> 
> Eff it uhhh, I'll go with the Bridges.


For a minute there, I thought I'd met my match.  Why go back on the Bro!?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 26, 2008)

My k2 recons..I could really just have only have these and be fine but its fun to have other skis for certain conditions or terrain.


----------



## JD (Aug 26, 2008)

Karhu BC 100s


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have Recons, but I want something more Lively (Recons feel dead to me).

If I had to buy one pair of skis tomorrow to ski all year in the East, I'd go with a Salomon X-wing Fury in a 177.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd stick with my 167 cm. Fischer Watea 78's that I got last year which served me well last season.  I never got to test them in pow 'cause northern NJ had a severe lack of snowfall last year, but in all other conditions they were great.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 26, 2008)

No problemo with Atomic Nomad Crimsons in anything I skied last season, both east and west.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 26, 2008)

Nordica Hotrod Top Fuel

Technical sheetsizes (radius): 154 (R11,5), 162 (R13,5), 170 (R15,5), 178 (R17,5)

Type of core: Wood

Holds a great edge
Damp but not too damp
Great at Speed. never nervous
Side cut: 124-78-108 -  wide enough footprint to float some in powder
versatile turn shapes

Ski Mag rated them best in bumps for their catagory.

If I had to ski one this would be it.


----------



## Sky (Aug 26, 2008)

K2 Apache Recon

Demo'd them prolly three years ago and loved them.  I like them a bit more than the Metrons (forget which ones I tried).

Warp Daddy...SX 10's eh?  You ripper!

I like my Volkl Supersport Superspeeds (70mm waist).  I popped them on after demoing the Recons though, and liked the Recon a tad better.

I'm not a Rossi or Salomon fan.

I've got a pair of Dynastar Contact 11s that are just unimpressive.

Funny how certain skis seem to match up well (or not) with certain skiers.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

Dynastar Legend 8000 in 172cm.


----------



## millerm277 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rossignol Bandit BX 170cm. 109-70-99. Only flaw of the skis is that they (being narrow), don't float much in powder at low speeds, but I'm used to it.


----------



## trtaylor (Aug 26, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> Mainly pocono's but try to get a trip out west once a year for a few days..



Fischer RX8's.

EastCoastPowderhound will know what the current replacement for that ski is.


----------



## hardline (Aug 27, 2008)

last year i rode most of the year on a air 161 which i have always like over the custom's for some reason. it will handle speed up to about 40 to 45 with out getting to sqirley. droped the stance back and was fine in the powder. my edges are like razors so ice was ok. in the spring i added a set of P1 bindings which have the tallest highback of any binding i could find and really helped on high speed heelside turns. i guess burton droped it because it was almost identical to the custom 162.


----------



## prisnah (Aug 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> For a minute there, I thought I'd met my match.  Why go back on the Bro!?



Thought about it realistically, I ski mainly in Maine at SR. Theres just not enough around there worth hiking for. If I was out west or even in VT then I think I could justify a duke/bro combo for everyday. 

Although I am pretty sure I'm gonna be purchasing some new bros pretty soon.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> For a minute there, I thought I'd met my match.  Why go back on the Bro!?



Give me until December and I might be with you.  I just need to get some dynafits and my 179 med stiff Bro's will be good to go.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 27, 2008)

trtaylor said:


> Fischer RX8's.
> 
> EastCoastPowderhound will know what the current replacement for that ski is.



The RX8 is still around...for one last swan song.  Progressor 8 is like the RX8 2.0...72mm waist, vertical sidewalls, woodcore and no metal...so guys like Greg can take them into the bumps without worry


----------



## subdude (Aug 27, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> My Crossfires were my only skis for two seasons and loved them every day I was on the hill. I eventually bought a pair of Legends and love them too. I'd be perfectly happy with either of those for an entire season.



Was waiting for someone to post Crossfires. I love my Crossfires for East Coast skiing solid performer.


----------



## skiadikt (Aug 27, 2008)

i've been using salomon pocket rockets and now the salomon guns. 90 waist. great on groomers, trees & crud. certainly not a bump ski but ok. don't really care for icey conditions.


----------



## campgottagopee (Aug 27, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Nordica Hotrod Top Fuel
> 
> Technical sheetsizes (radius): 154 (R11,5), 162 (R13,5), 170 (R15,5), 178 (R17,5)
> 
> ...



Got 'em, love 'em for all the same reasons mentioned here already


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Nordica Hotrod Top Fuel
> 
> Technical sheetsizes (radius): 154 (R11,5), 162 (R13,5), 170 (R15,5), 178 (R17,5)
> 
> ...



I rented a pair of those for a day I grabbed at Eldora in Colorado last February.  I thought they ski really short and they had trouble floating in a couple of feet of powder.  It was all I could do to keep the tips from submarining.   They're fine on packed powder and bumps but I thought they were completely unacceptable in the sidecountry.

People talking about the Salomon Tornado should give next year's ski a try.  Salomon revamped the ski the way they revamped the X-Wing Fury last year.  The Salomon X-Wing Fury of two years ago was awful.  I'd tried it and it had no edge hold and no stability.  Last year's X-Wing Fury switched from foam core to wood core and is a much beefier construction.  It's basically the Scream Xtra Hot.  The old Tornado was a little better than the old X-Wing Fury because it's narrower but I thought it wasn't all that much of a ski.  I took a couple of runs on the 2009 Tornado and it's much more of a performance ski.

I think the X-Wing Fury is a pretty good compromise for a 1 ski quiver.  I'm on it this week in big mountain powder conditions.  It's acceptable in eastern hardpack.  It's quick enough edge-to-edge to be OK in the bumps and trees.  It's superb in spring conditions.  I wouldn't own anything with less than an 85mm waist.  I think it's a toss-up between Salomon and Volkl.  I like the Salomon feel a little better because it's a little easier to roll off the edge and unlock it if you need to.


----------

